# gulf area vs atlantic coast



## nogoodatit (Dec 28, 2010)

Question for anyone familar with both areas. I grew up in Savannah and hope to end up around Pcola. Is there much difference in bay-gulf tactics vs atlantic coastal fish,shrimping or crabbing. The water is obviously much clearer than our dirty mess but are there any other differences that matter. This is my first post and have really enjoyed your forum.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*fishing*

in short yes their is a ton of difference can you narrow this down a bit what do you like to fish for do you fish inshore only what are yiou wanting to catch etc. as far as one of your questions crabs aere the same shrip are hard to find and yes the water clarity is unreal in the winter but can be dingy in the summer but not tannic like you are used too fishig .


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

There is a huge difference, having grown up on Merritt Island and catching Trout to 10 lbs on a regular basis the difference is big time, plus there are almost non exsistant Snook up here also. So there are definitely big time differences.


----------



## nogoodatit (Dec 28, 2010)

mainly inshore going after trout and reds. I fished rivers and sounds rarely offshore ( small crappy boat syndrome) Thanks for your reply


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

There are a box car load of Reds and alot of nice Trout, but few and far between Gator Trout.


----------



## nogoodatit (Dec 28, 2010)

lobsterman, what is a gator trout? are you setting me up for a joke since i'm a rookie?


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Like a Bull Red, a Gator Trout is just a big boy.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

nogoodatit said:


> lobsterman, what is a gator trout? are you setting me up for a joke since i'm a rookie?


Negative, not a joke. Just like stated above, it is referred to as usually over 8# Trout.


----------



## nogoodatit (Dec 28, 2010)

thanks for the explaination. like my name implies, I love to fish just not real good at it. I don't ever catch gator anything..except for gator stumps, gator rocks, etc. hope to learn from locals willingly to teach.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

nogoodatit said:


> thanks for the explaination. like my name implies, I love to fish just not real good at it. I don't ever catch gator anything..except for *gator stumps, gator rocks,* etc. hope to learn from locals willingly to teach.


Now thats hillarious, we were all rookies at some point. You came to the right place for a fishing buddy to teach you ther ropes.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

i grew up in charleston, wait till you see the clear water, if you havent yet. Mullets good to eat here, tide dont go in and out 8 feet, and mud doesent smell like poop and sink you up to waist. Id never want to live in that mess again.people here dont throw cast nets for shrimp, just mullet. when i came here i couldnt believe they ate mullet, charleston fish bait.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

One big difference you will notice off the bat is the tides are a little screwy here as we only get one high and low tide each day. I have never been real successful inshore fishing so hopefully someone will chime in that knows more about it than myself. You can fish in balckwater bay and that is about the same as fishing in savannah or SC.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

In charleston we crabbed with chicken on a string, here some walk and just scoop them up since you can see them here.


----------



## Duff (Jul 22, 2010)

And if you decide to go offshore you don't have to go 30 miles out to get to blue water. Also you can walk barefoot on the beach I remember the first time I went to Folly Beach I thought my feet were going to burn off.


----------



## nogoodatit (Dec 28, 2010)

just got in from work. Thanks for your post about my question. I figured there had to be some difference beside the obvious. Look forward to moving to the area. Don't catch'em all.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

Get with me when it warms up, ill carry you in gulf when it warms up, have a couple of carolina simmons sea skiffs.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

When i lived on james island folly beach was about like pensacola beach, when i went back 10 yrs later there was no beach, water came right up to board walk.


----------



## nogoodatit (Dec 28, 2010)

20simmons sea skiff said:


> Get with me when it warms up, ill carry you in gulf when it warms up, have a couple of carolina simmons sea skiffs.


sounds great, I'll keep you in mind and thanks again for the invite


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

Savannah/Tybee is a shallow part of the ocean ! You have to walk out 100 yards to get over your head !! Down the coast like Melbourne, gets deeper much faster. Water is clearer. Gulf of Mex is between the 2 in water depth & clarity.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

"nogooatit" is a great screen name. Love it! I don't do much inshore fishing, but your in the right place to get help figureing it out! Welcome the the PFF and Pensacola one day!


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

a popping cork and live shrimp will take you a long way


----------



## gbliz (Jan 13, 2011)

always good info on this forum


----------

